# Stupid question - shrank a subforum?



## MFB (Dec 20, 2013)

So, I honestly have no clue how I did it but I uh, shrank one of the sub-forums. I remember seeing something about doing it on Vb sites a while back and there are some I'm sure this would be useful for, but in this case it happened to be General Music and I have NO clue how to revert it back 

How in the hell do I fix this, it's been like two weeks now and I'm losing my mind


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 20, 2013)

F5 didn't work?


----------



## MFB (Dec 20, 2013)

Nope, every time I come back to the site it's like that and same for logging out then back in


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 20, 2013)

Okay... Next Capt. Obvious tech support question:

Have you been able to try it from more than one computer?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 20, 2013)

Also... Can you click those headers and go to the subforums that way? I just clicked on them and was able to see all the subforums...


----------



## MFB (Dec 20, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Okay... Next Capt. Obvious tech support question:
> 
> Have you been able to try it from more than one computer?



Yeah, on other computers/my phone it's fine so it's just this one



Konfyouzd said:


> Also... Can you click those headers and go to the subforums that way? I just clicked on them and was able to see all the subforums...



Yup, I can still click through to the sub-forum via the header, but usually I'll find myself glancing over the entire forum because it's shrank and I don't see the little icons for new posts


----------



## Xaios (Dec 20, 2013)

On your keyboard, hit Ctrl+A to highlight everything. You'll notice there's something invisible highlighted in that heading bar on the right side. Click it.


----------



## MFB (Dec 20, 2013)

Xaios said:


> On your keyboard, hit Ctrl+A to highlight everything. You'll notice there's something invisible highlighted in that heading bar on the right side. Click it.





I thought there used to be arrows and apparently there still ARE, but they've evolved from arrows to hidden arrows


----------



## Xaios (Dec 20, 2013)

Cowardly invisible arrows can't hide from my Djodsense.


----------



## Fiction (Dec 21, 2013)

I love how every thread in support/suggestions now somehow makes mention of djod 

Xai's law of djodism.


----------



## Alex (Dec 22, 2013)

You should be able to see the collapse button now. Just refresh your browser, look at the far right of the forum header, and click on the button to bring down the list of forums.


----------



## MFB (Dec 22, 2013)

Nah, even with refreshing the forum they're still transparent and the only indicator they're there is the mouse-over effect changes from an arrow to a little pointing Mickey Mouse glove


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 22, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Cowardly invisible arrows can't hide from my Djodsense.



The force is strong in this one.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 22, 2013)

MFB said:


> Nah, even with refreshing the forum they're still transparent and the only indicator they're there is the mouse-over effect changes from an arrow to a little pointing Mickey Mouse glove



Confirmed. I still can't see them either.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm getting them to be visible after shrinking a sub forum, but not otherwise.


----------



## MFB (Dec 27, 2013)

StevenC said:


> I'm getting them to be visible after shrinking a sub forum, but not otherwise.



Huh, interesting that it works on AFTER they've shrunk but not before? Maybe at least this way people will see the arrow and connect the dots.


----------

